# SEAOC Vol I example 50



## McEngr (Apr 23, 2012)

Can someone point me in the right direction as to where the period comes from on page 179? I get the 150 kips and the 8.3 kips/in, but the 386 kip/in/sec2 is confusing me. Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 23, 2012)

wi=150kips

di=fi/ki=32.55/8.3=3.92"

widi2=2305 kip-in2

fidi=32.55*3.92=127.6

T=0.32xSQRT(2305/127.6)=1.36sec

My question is how they came up with the 386 kip/in/sec2. That seems to be the magic number.


----------



## wmmw (Apr 23, 2012)

It’s the conversation factor from weight to mass as per Newton’s second law (the acceleration in “in/ sec2 units). 386 kips/in/sec2 = 32.174 ft./sec2 *12. Hope this helps


----------



## McEngr (Apr 23, 2012)

OK - I have figured it out. 386 kip/in/sec2 is actually 386.4 in/sec2 which is a typo in my edition. 386.4 is merely 32.2 feet / sec2 x 12. Just leave it to me to display my ignorance to all studying structurals out there. :wave2:


----------



## Chosen One (Apr 23, 2012)

McEngr or any other structurals out there, excuse my ignorance but I'm on the east coast and frankly don't have much seismic experience...could you tell me exactly what SEAOC books/manuals would be most beneficial for studying for lateral portion of exam. I have basically all of the Kaplan and NCEES books, but I'm always seeing this document referenced and am in the dark about it. If it is worth the cost, I'd be willing to buy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dakota_79 (Apr 23, 2012)

McEngr: haven't you earned yourself a break from studying?!

Chosen One: worth their weight in gold, *especially* if you don't regularly use seismic.

- volume 1: http://www.iccsafe.o...spx?id=9011S091

- volume 2: http://www.iccsafe.o...spx?id=9011S092

- volume 3: http://www.iccsafe.o...spx?id=9011S093

These versions for IBC2009 should be available any day now. But if you're impatient, just search out the same for IBC2006 - they're more than adequate for exam studying.

Study every page of these for the exam (in addition to studying other sources and especially doing practice problems), and you'll be in a good place.


----------



## ipswitch (Apr 24, 2012)

Chosen One said:


> McEngr or any other structurals out there, excuse my ignorance but I'm on the east coast and frankly don't have much seismic experience...could you tell me exactly what SEAOC books/manuals would be most beneficial for studying for lateral portion of exam. I have basically all of the Kaplan and NCEES books, but I'm always seeing this document referenced and am in the dark about it. If it is worth the cost, I'd be willing to buy. Thanks in advance.


I believe (and I hope the other guys weigh in here) that Vol I is the most beneficial for the SE Exam.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 24, 2012)

ipswitch said:


> Chosen One said:
> 
> 
> > McEngr or any other structurals out there, excuse my ignorance but I'm on the east coast and frankly don't have much seismic experience...could you tell me exactly what SEAOC books/manuals would be most beneficial for studying for lateral portion of exam. I have basically all of the Kaplan and NCEES books, but I'm always seeing this document referenced and am in the dark about it. If it is worth the cost, I'd be willing to buy. Thanks in advance.
> ...


This is true - especially for morning problems.


----------



## Chosen One (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I was so close last time around that hopefully this added resource can get me over the hump.


----------

